# what is going on?



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

I purchase a fair amount from ****. The only email I used to see from them was when they were informing me an item I wanted was on backorder and now available. 
for the past three weeks or so, I get an email everyday, trying to get me to place orders. Are they hurting? Afraid of possible open relations with cuba and losing their exclusivity? 

Jerry


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

veteranvmb said:


> I purchase a fair amount from ****. The only email I used to see from them was when they were informing me an item I wanted was on backorder and now available.
> for the past three weeks or so, I get an email everyday, trying to get me to place orders. Are they hurting? Afraid of possible open relations with cuba and losing their exclusivity?
> 
> Jerry


Yep, big increase in advert emails from them recently.

As you probably noticed, last year they had fairly significant price hikes, didn't run any specials for several months on end, and their selection remained static, if not dwindling. I thought maybe they'd lost their source and/or were riding their stockpile down to go out of business.

Now they've come back with a vengeance. Pushing hard, running specials again, and plenty of restocked items. Makes me wonder if they are under new management (or at least new ownership/investor). Money problems would explain what went on last year, and being under a new regime would explain the sudden change in tactics.


----------



## George007 (Sep 28, 2015)

This place had a special a couple days ago. I took advantage. They have been sending crazy amount of emails. I like to stock up on cigars. Cuban and non. That way I do not have to worry about price hikes.


----------



## KenF13 (Jan 29, 2016)

MOD EDIT: No discussion of sources


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

veteranvmb said:


> I purchase a fair amount from ****. The only email I used to see from them was when they were informing me an item I wanted was on backorder and now available.
> for the past three weeks or so, I get an email everyday, trying to get me to place orders. Are they hurting? Afraid of possible open relations with cuba and losing their exclusivity?
> 
> Jerry


Nice to see ya back Jerry hope all is well.
Can't comment on them as i don't use them.
Haven't heard anything negative i'll keep my ear to the ground as they say.
Peace my brother!:vs_cool:


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nice to see ya back Jerry hope all is well.
> Can't comment on them as i don't use them.
> Haven't heard anything negative i'll keep my ear to the ground as they say.
> Peace my brother!:vs_cool:


 Hey Anthony. thanks for the sentiments. I see you've been active with posts. Good for you. and in Brooklyn you really don't want to put your ear to the ground for all the various reasons I know you can think of. :vs_laugh:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey guys, just a reminder: Puff does not allow open discussion of sources. Thanks.


----------

